# Looking for a cabin on a lake



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Like everyone else I have the itch to get outdoors. I just moved to MI last July and am looking for a lake around the Traverse city area, some friends and I want to find a cabin for not a crazy price and be able to rent a boat to do some fishin. A good pike, walleye, and bass lake would be great. Looking to get away the end of April/beginning of May. Thanks to all that reply.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

VRBO.COM lots of cabin on here, Although late april in traverse, might still be snow there this year !


----------



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Really? I wasn't thinking that there would be, probably bc this is my 1st winter in MI. Where would be nice in late April/early May?? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Even if the snow is gone, a lot of seasonal rentals don't open till mid-May or so. There's just not enough call for them any earlier to make it worth paying for utllities, housekeepers, etc. 

Late April and early May is also early for fishing up here. Walleye picks up by mid-May or so, but the smallmouth season doesn't even open up until the last weekend in May...

I open on the 23 of May, am booked till June 1, but am located not far from TC on Intermediate Lake, one of the best smallmouth/musky lakes in the state. 

http://www.rentalbug.com/michigan/7447.html


----------



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

I am only on break for school from April 25th till May 12th, so I need to go during that time. How is the pike/walleye fishing at that time? Thanks


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Also try Michigan.org? click on the places to stay tab, Then cabins. pick your location.
P.S. fly fishing opens the last saturday in April.


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

Mitchell state park in Cadillac has a camper cabin sleeps 6. In the summer months it comes with a row boat fee of charge. Charge for the cabin is 80.00 a night


----------



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

How is the fishing there? Would you know where I could get any pictures of the cabin?


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

trwest said:


> How is the fishing there? Would you know where I could get any pictures of the cabin?


go to DNR web site click on camping, pick your campgound . Should be som pics on there.


----------

